# Kennel Club of Philadelphia Show - Got Times



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Well, one at least.

GSDs show at 8 AM on Saturday (of course). We're in ring 6 and behind 8 dogs. 

There are only 6 GSDs showing on Saturday, 4 are class bitches, there's one dog special and one bitch special. Shall I hope against hope that Mirada takes the points (HAHAHAHA)?

GSDs are in row 17A

Haven't gotten the program for Friday or Sunday yet

ETA: Ha! I say I haven't gotten the program for the rest of the weekend and one shows up in my inbox.

Still 6 GSDs, but we're in ring 5 at 8:30 AM and we're behind 7 dogs (oh Goody! Half an hour later, lol).


----------



## kacaju (Jan 2, 2008)

I just looked, had we entered we would have been 8:30 collies and 12:30 Jr's. Funny thing: I had never looked at who the Jr's Judge was...turns out she is one of my former 4-H'ers!!
oh well... I really need to be home to get ready for Thanksgiving...maybe next year i will not volunteer to host!!


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

We could actually come home with points (LMAO...the other bitches are, I'm sure, older and more mature). Just one out of the three days. I'd be happy with a purple ribbon just ONE day.


----------



## kacaju (Jan 2, 2008)

never say never!!! How are her hips doing?


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Just fine. Runs, gaits, jumps, etc with no issues


----------



## beckalexis (Sep 20, 2006)

I will see you there! I have my BRT, Sirius, entered on Sat. & Sun. He is showing at 11:45am on Sat. in ring 7 and 1:15pm on Sun. in ring 7. This will be our first show... should be interesting


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Oh cool! Good luck! Is the BRT entry decent?


----------



## beckalexis (Sep 20, 2006)

Yeah, there is 10 on Sat (4-2(2-2)) and 7 on Sun (can't remember breakdown). That is quite a bit for BRTs, usually I see under 5 at a show.

My boy is only 6 months old so he is not of the ideal standard yet, but he has a great solid build with correct shoulders (which promotes his huge gate) and a balanced rear end. I am excited to see how he reacts to dog show buzz. 

I will have to come by your ring and cheer you on! Good luck!


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Your entry is better than mine! And my breed is a popular one !


----------



## beckalexis (Sep 20, 2006)

yeah, I was surprised by the small amount of entries in some breeds. For example on Saturday there are only 6 Pembroke Corgis (another breed I follow) when I usually see this breed well represented at the few shows I have attended. I was surprised to see 10/7 BRTs. the only other place I saw more BRTs was our national specialty!

I guess this shows the state of the economy.


----------



## Tami (Aug 31, 2006)

Good luck to both of you at your show this weekend


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Mirada was Reserve Winner's Bitch today!!!! She lost to a (BEAUTIFUL) open bitch. When I saw the sable I was REALLY hoping she was the special, but no such luck, lol. I'll take the reserve!

Beckalexis, we're sharing the same benching row, so please stop and say hi if you can!


----------



## kacaju (Jan 2, 2008)

Congraulations!!


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Thank you! I'm SO happy with her performance today  I hope the rest of the weekend goes as well. Didn't take a pic today (no time), but if she does the same the next two days, I'll take a picture.

Robert Shreve was the judge  I really liked him. Very nice and patient with the dogs.


----------



## JohnnyBandit (Sep 19, 2008)

Xeph said:


> Thank you! I'm SO happy with her performance today  I hope the rest of the weekend goes as well. Didn't take a pic today (no time), but if she does the same the next two days, I'll take a picture.
> 
> Robert Shreve was the judge  I really liked him. Very nice and patient with the dogs.


I showed to him a couple of weeks ago.... He is a nice judge.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Reserve Winners again today! OVER the sable bitch we lost to yesterday! Couldn't believe it!!! Hopefully have a beautiful picture coming. May have ticked off the photog though...


----------



## kacaju (Jan 2, 2008)

congratz again!! Here is hoping tomorrow will be your day!! Will you be going to the Lehigh shows Dec 18 and 19th??


----------



## RaeganW (Jul 14, 2009)

Xeph said:


> Mirada was Reserve Winner's Bitch today!!!! She lost to a (BEAUTIFUL) open bitch. When I saw the sable I was REALLY hoping she was the special, but no such luck, lol. I'll take the reserve!
> 
> Beckalexis, we're sharing the same benching row, so please stop and say hi if you can!


Why were you hoping the sable was a special? If the sable was in for Winner's Bitch, wouldn't that mean she would have had to have been an open? Or am I getting my show flow confused again?


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

The sable bitch WAS the Open bitch, and I was hoping she was the special so we wouldn't have to compete against her for the points. Wasn't very clear that the Open bitch was the sable, lol.

GSDs do NOT have color divisions in their classes if that's what you were thinking though.


----------



## JohnnyBandit (Sep 19, 2008)

Xeph said:


> Reserve Winners again today! OVER the sable bitch we lost to yesterday! Couldn't believe it!!! Hopefully have a beautiful picture coming. May have ticked off the photog though...


Don't worry about the photographers. They work for you. And what they charge, they can get it the way you want it.


----------



## Tami (Aug 31, 2006)

Congrats Xeph hope you a good pic out of it


----------



## Elana55 (Jan 7, 2008)

So essentially you placed second out of four with a young dog two days placing ahead of the dog you were behind on the second day.

Good for you.


----------



## beckalexis (Sep 20, 2006)

It was great meeting you Xeph! Your dogs are beautiful!! Congrats on your success!

Sirius did great!! He was so well behaved the entire time. On Saturday he was Reserve Winners. On Sunday he was Best of Winners and Best of Opposite Sex. I am so proud of my little man 

The benched show was actually a great experience for him since so many people came up to pet him and give him the attention he adores and it gave my husband and I a chance to socialize as well.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

> It was great meeting you Xeph! Your dogs are beautiful!! Congrats on your success!


Same to you! I'm sorry I had to run away so quickly! Strauss REALLY had to pee...and then we had a WALL of people coming up to meet him. I think they thought he was just sitting there on the grooming table by himself with no one attached



> The benched show was actually a great experience for him since so many people came up to pet him and give him the attention he adores and it gave my husband and I a chance to socialize as well.


Agreed! It was great for my puppy too!

BTW, what was the name of the Russian man you were benched with? And his bitch? She was a hoot!


----------



## beckalexis (Sep 20, 2006)

Xeph said:


> BTW, what was the name of the Russian man you were benched with? And his bitch? She was a hoot!


That was Jan Mesh (Black Peril Kennel) with Zta (sp?) and, yes, she was a hoot! Jan was very nice and helpful to us the entire weekend. We really enjoyed he and Zta's company


----------



## Tami (Aug 31, 2006)

beckalexis said:


> Sirius did great!! He was so well behaved the entire time. On Saturday he was Reserve Winners. On Sunday he was Best of Winners and Best of Opposite Sex. I am so proud of my little man


Congrats! Sounds like you had a great weekend


----------

